# Pit show pics, a little late



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Here are the photos from last weekends show in UT. We did not get back until late Tues, course had to get all the dogs in and take care of the rest of the animals. Then been go, go, go ever since then. Finally had a chance to get these off. We stayed with our friends who live in Cache National Forest, their club hosted the shows on Saturday. 

Out of the 4 dogs we did not do so great. 

Pep got a 2nd and 3rd Saturday and two 3rds on Sunday. I wanted to show Ryu but had obligations to Pep I think next show I will put Ryu in. I might do weight pull with her also. 

Jaxon didn't get anything, I knew it'd be hard his first time in adult classes. I really wasn't prepared and hadn't worked him in over a week. I had him looking good but slacked off getting ready for the show, he also wouldn't behave for him and stack. 

Bouwho got a 2nd the 1st show Saturday. She really got a run for her money also in the adult classes. 

Kodiak got a 1st and 2nd on Saturday and the same on Sunday. He is very close to finishing now and I want to start doing weight pull with him. I put him on the track to see how he liked it, first time he'd been in a harness ever. Seemed to like it, just needs some training. We only had him pulling 580lbs. He also was entered in Best Conditioned and judge said it was very hard for him to chose, the dog he picked he said had a better coat. Which I know is a fact, it is so hard to wash a white dog up. He had a bit of yellowing still. 

Nediva before we left, after bath









Kodiak at home









Kodiak on the way he wrapped himself in the blanket just like his dam









This is the stuff he tore up before we even got out of the drive way, after that he hid his face in shame


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Alchemist on the way









Thunder looking patriotic









Jaxon in the ring









Pep with a couple wins


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

She was also used for Jr Handlers by a few different kids. She enjoyed every minute of it.









Kodiak with some wins









In the ring, I showed him for the Best Of Show competition









Here is the area where we stayed


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

here is one of our friends males









this is back at their place with one of their females and my son, she is a major attention hound!









this is their male that took Best Of Show on Sunday









Here is my friend's (Santana's breeders) dog, not sure what this 2nd is for, he did both weight pull and conformation placing in both.








This is another of her males which is a half brother to Jaxons sire, also related to the above male


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Love the pics! and really love Kodiak! Congrats on the wins!
nessa


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

This is their female also related to mine









Kodiak curled up asleep on the way








Santana curled up on the way

This is a little brindle dog I adored, she was probably 25lbs, I couldn't get a good pic of her with her ears up, she reminded me of Lacey but brindle instead of seal, same face unmistakebly same bloodlines I had to see the pedigree to make sure I was right though. 









These are 2 adorable red brindle red nose pups, found out they are closely related to mine through their dam.








This one had a darker chocolate mask but I couldn't get a good pic.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Congratz! I'm such a sucker for a pitty yours are all so handsome!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

What cuties!  Everytime you post pictures I am always "awwww" ing through the whole thread. 

Kodiak is such a goof ball. Looks like he was trying to live in the moment in those pictures.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Oooh, red brindle...I'm so jealous 

Nice pictures Spicy! I too am a fan of Kodiak. I also really liked the little up eared brindle. She's got the best little face.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Fantastic pics Spice!
That male that took best in show sunday is just awesome!!

Kodiak is also a real prime example of the breed.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Kodiak curled up asleep on the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics, but these are my favorites, they can really curl themselves into tight little balls can't they? Kodiak looks like he's sleeping on top of his head LOL


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Sounds like you had a good time too. I love the picture of Kodiak sleeping on his face. He seems like such a clown.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Wonderful pictures, and congratulations on your fantastic results! What organization was running the show? I know that AKC doesn't have APBT conformation or weight pull...


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, great pics. 
Kodiak looks sooo much like my LeRoy... but LeRoy is an American Bulldog.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Great pics! Gorgeous pitties! Tell me, how much weight are those dogs pulling?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

What beauties! Nothing like a in shape perfect show pit to warm then heart.

Congrats on all the wins! 

FoZ, APBTs are shown through the UKC and ADBA. I get to go to a UKC one on the 22nd. I can't wait


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> FoZ, APBTs are shown through the UKC and ADBA. I get to go to a UKC one on the 22nd. I can't wait


There are also a ton of club hosted shows.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> What cuties! Everytime you post pictures I am always "awwww" ing through the whole thread.
> 
> Kodiak is such a goof ball. Looks like he was trying to live in the moment in those pictures.


Yes he is a goof ball beyond belief sometimes. 



Dakota Spirit said:


> Oooh, red brindle...I'm so jealous
> 
> Nice pictures Spicy! I too am a fan of Kodiak. I also really liked the little up eared brindle. She's got the best little face.


Her face is even cuter when her ears are up. Every time she looked away at something else she'd put them up. I could never get the shot. Here is another picture though. 










Oh I have another of our friends chocolate red nose too.











Mr Pooch said:


> Fantastic pics Spice!
> That male that took best in show sunday is just awesome!!
> 
> Kodiak is also a real prime example of the breed.


I wish Kodiak would have got it but their male was very nice. I knew he would get it, Kodiak almost had him for dinner afterward..lol He didn't keep very good control of his dog. Kodiak is like a gentle giant usually (to the point where it is ridiculous but cute) the dog charged right at him leaving the ring though. I also picked the female that got Best Of Opposite for the win. If I could take one dog home it probably would have been her, she was awesome! I forgot to get a picture. 



Dieselsmama said:


> Great pics, but these are my favorites, they can really curl themselves into tight little balls can't they? Kodiak looks like he's sleeping on top of his head LOL


It is the angle of the pic. Yeah they curl up amazingly small sometimes. Especially Santana. 



Inga said:


> Congratulations! Sounds like you had a good time too. I love the picture of Kodiak sleeping on his face. He seems like such a clown.


Big clown! I will have to post more of him since I don't post too many of him. 



FriendsOfZoe said:


> Wonderful pictures, and congratulations on your fantastic results! What organization was running the show? I know that AKC doesn't have APBT conformation or weight pull...


Thanks. ADBA show. 

Right in AKC they are called American Staffordshire Terrier

There are several which you can show APBT in AADR, NKC, IABCA, UKC there are also all breed weight pull organizations



LeRoymydog said:


> Wow, great pics.
> Kodiak looks sooo much like my LeRoy... but LeRoy is an American Bulldog.


LeRoy is cute.



BoxMeIn21 said:


> Great pics! Gorgeous pitties! Tell me, how much weight are those dogs pulling?


I'm really not sure. It increases with each round. Maybe he is pulling only 1000-1200 in the photo, I know he didn't do so well. He could do really well if he put his mind to it. 



Darkmoon said:


> What beauties!  Nothing like a in shape perfect show pit to warm then heart.
> 
> Congrats on all the wins!
> 
> FoZ, APBTs are shown through the UKC and ADBA. I get to go to a UKC one on the 22nd. I can't wait


I hope you take lots of pics



Dakota Spirit said:


> There are also a ton of club hosted shows.


Are those types more for fun vs titles?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Her face is even cuter when her ears are up. Every time she looked away at something else she'd put them up. I could never get the shot. Here is another picture though.


Wow, she IS just a little thing.



> Are those types more for fun vs titles?


Eh, sometimes it's nicer as things can be a bit more laid back...but I noticed with a lot of APBT clubs things are pretty close knit. You either ARE or AREN'T part of the group. Not some of the most welcoming people I've come across...though on the same hand I've also met some very personable owners.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Wow, she IS just a little thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, sometimes it's nicer as things can be a bit more laid back...but I noticed with a lot of APBT clubs things are pretty close knit. You either ARE or AREN'T part of the group. Not some of the most welcoming people I've come across...though on the same hand I've also met some very personable owners.


Yeah she's about the same size as Bouwho. 

Hmmm thats interesting. Most APBT clubs I know have very open and friendly people. They are the sanctioned ones though so maybe that makes a difference, perhaps with the groups they are more friends and those who they don't know are outsiders. Usually at shows there is a lot of friendly people willing to talk and help new comers.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Yeah she's about the same size as Bouwho.
> 
> Hmmm thats interesting. Most APBT clubs I know have very open and friendly people. They are the sanctioned ones though so maybe that makes a difference, perhaps with the groups they are more friends and those who they don't know are outsiders. Usually at shows there is a lot of friendly people willing to talk and help new comers.


Oh yeah, I suspect there are definitely some better ones out there. I live in WA right now and after talking with several other APBT people in the area I learned that we don't really have the best of clubs...so it could definitely be an location thing.

At full blow shows, I usually have no problem finding people who are willing to help educate a newbie


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh WA. Did you go to the ADBA show a couple months ago? Jaxon/Bouwho's half brother took two 1st and Best of Show. I was so happy.  Couldn't have been more proud. They were supposed to come to UT but couldn't make it.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I unfortunately didn't get a chance to - but that's great news!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

hey spicey. great pics. i really like the profile shot with american bandana on thunder! reminds me a little of bello.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Excellent pictures...I loved the area you stayed in..Looked nice and tranquil..

They are all so beautiful..Kodiak and Santana balled up are my favorites too..


----------



## Luvmydawgs123 (Sep 9, 2008)

Kodiak is a very handsome pittie!!


----------

